# Starting your own reptile business



## Shaun 777 (Aug 17, 2015)

Hi all, I am thinking of starting my own reptile business. I am due to meet a business adviser in the next 2 weeks. I am looking at premises now etc. I am based in Chesterfield in the Midlands. What are good and reputable suppliers of reptile food and supplies? What sales will keep the business above water, would this be the food or lightening etc? How do I market research my area to see if there is a need for such a business in my area etc? Thank you 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Wingnut2711 (Feb 16, 2015)

Haven't got my own business but once looked into it. My initial thoughts when I looked were the fact that each animal you sell needs a home, relevant equipments and a supply of food. Unfortunately/fortunately the internet is awash with these businesses. 

Therefore I would say (again without pretending to be an expert) that local business and passing trade is less important than it once would have been. There are of course internet only companies who don't open to the general public. This would mean you need a niche to keep people happy which would mean some of the points below:

1) Superior knowledge that keeps your customers returning and willing to spend a bit more with you because you can sort out any issues- we all know the shops that have bad reputations we won't use

2)Enough space/money to buy in bulk so you can sell cheaper than others online

3) A super reliable courier who can get the items to customers cheaply and quickly

4) A good steady supply of the top quality livestock and ability to secure rarer species/morphs that people require

5) Be available when others are not, late night ordering when others have closed at 5 is a good idea. Order up to 8pm for next day delivery etc etc

6) Generally be well connected and obviously keep costs as low as possible.

I backed out when reality struck how many people are out there competing and how small profit margins can be. Don't let this put you off and If you can deliver a few of the above people will keep coming back to you. Advertising budget would also need to be healthy but word of mouth about how great/cheap/knowledgeable is better than any advertising,

Just my thoughts,

Marc


----------



## Shaun 777 (Aug 17, 2015)

Thank you Mark...i also design websites so I could run a website in conjuction with the shop and yes o would provide care sheets to customers and give them my contact number to make the experience very personal etc offering free adivce. Also I would try to obtain and breed species that were not readily available in otherwise commercial pet shops. I will take all your notes down, once again thank you I need all the help and advice I can get  

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## LFBP-NEIL (Apr 23, 2005)

best advice I can give is that you would make a whole heap more money designing websites for people than you ever will in the reptile trade, 

The only people getting rich in this trade are the wholesalers that control things, the manufacturers that sell cheap stuff in pretty packages and the illusionists that can make you believe that royal python is worth ££££

That being said.. If you want your life to be reptiles and completely reptiles and value that above spending christmas day with your family (because you will be feeding reptiles) Then chase your dream and go for it, 

Heres some tips..

1, Hardware, hardware these pay the bills
2, livestock, eats your money and brings you headaches, you need it though to bring in the customers
3, dont try and beat the internet, you wont, 
4, Want an idea of how much you will be paying for stuff at trade prices, look at the cheapest sellers on ebay, amazon and everyones RFUK favourite, their prices are pretty much what you will be paying for your stock (crazy hey?)


----------



## Shaun 777 (Aug 17, 2015)

Yeah I'm struggling to find stock ...I'm scratching my head to find a 'root' supplier. I'm just upset how pet shops give bad advice and we want to change it in any way we can. I realise I may never be a millionaire from this but I would love my job and not many people today can say that. To cut down some costs we are going to breed our own stock including feeders where possible. We are going to concentrate on customer care to make sure they are loyal and faithful to us even if we may be slightly dearer than our larger competitors. Hardware yes thank you . After good advice given on here we plan to give hardware demos in store as often as we can. I am single so giving my all shouldn't be a problem. I will be saying merry Christmas to my babies hahahaha. Thank you for your advice  

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

There are plenty of suppliers. Most will provide you with a price list before your shop is open, and they will compete against each other to get your custom, although as LFBP-Neil says, the wholesale cost is sometimes the same as the big internet reptile stores or ebay, so there's very little profit to be made there. Not only will you not be a millionaire, you will struggle to pay yourself a minimum wage, at least for the first few years. Obviously I'm still doing it so I think it's worth it but it's a rapidly fading business as far more shops close down every year than new ones start up - and most of the new ones who've started up in the last few years have shut down in year one, mostly because they didn't realize how small the profit margins are and how much business the big internet stores actually take. I'm a little worried you may be going into this without all the information you need if you can't even find a wholesaler.

All these can be found / contacted with a google search

Monkfield Nutrition
Peregrine Livefoods
Euro Rep
Livefoods Direct
Rep Tech

Those are the biggest ones I can think of, there are smaller ones too that deal with livestock more than dry goods. As for livestock you'll get better selection and healthier animals as well as better prices if you just go to Hamm two or three times a year. The wholesalers mostly sell WC imports or fairly overpriced CB animals that you can get direct from breeders. Of course, this requires a long drive and a fair chunk of cash to spend, as well as leaving someone you trust behind to actually run the store. Most shops can't really afford much in the way of staff in the first year.


----------



## Shaun 777 (Aug 17, 2015)

Thank you so much ...yes I found peregrine previously...I've taken notes on all advice ...thank you guys. ..have any of you guys heard of John Allan shop fitters? 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Shaun 777 (Aug 17, 2015)

John allan aquariums

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Adamwest (May 13, 2018)

Thinking of opening my own reptile shop but can't find the live stock suppliers has anyone got a list I could have


----------

